# Your favorite Gabriel-era Genesis songs



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

My top 15 today:

1. Firth of Fifth
2. The Cinema Show / Aisle of Plenty
3. Supper's Ready
4. Dancing with the Moonlit Knight
5. The Fountain of Salmacis
6. Watcher of the Skies
7. Looking for Someone
8. For Absent Friends
9. Can-Utility and the Coastliners
10. The Lamia
11. Time Table
12. The Battle of Epping Forest
13. The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
14. Stagnation
15. The Musical Box

My ranking of the 6 albums:

1. Selling England By the Pound (10/10)
2. Foxtrot (10/10)
3. Nursery Cryme (9.5/10)
4. Trespass (9/10)
5. The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway (8.5/10)
6. From Genesis to Revelation (6/10)

This band is incredibly nostalgic for me. I was completely obsessed with their music from when I was 17 (4 years ago) to 19, and though I don't listen to them much anymore, their music still fills me with the same sense of magic and wonder as it did when I first discovered it.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Firth of Fifth
2. Carpet crawlers
3. Dancing with the Moonlit Knight
4. The Cinema Show / Aisle of Plenty
5. The Lamia
6. Supper's Ready
7. The musical box
8. Stagnation
9. The Lamb Lies down on Broadway
10. Watcher of the skies

after that, too many to choose from.

Albums:

1. Selling England By the Pound (6/6)
2. Foxtrot (5/6)
3. Nursery Cryme (5/6)
4. The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway (5/6)
5. Tresspass (4/6)
6. From Genesis to Revelation (2/6)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Nice list, Art Rock! I completely forgot about Carpet Crawlers. Maybe it deserves a spot in my top 15. One of my favorites on that album too.

2/6 is a bit harsh for their debut, no? Well it's been a while since I've heard it and admittedly the biggest reason I found it at all interesting was its relationship to what was to come... Still decent music tho IMHO.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

1. Supper's Ready
2. The Musical Box
3. Watcher Of The Skies
4. Cinema Show/Aisle Of Plenty
5. Looking For Someone
6. Dancing With The Moonlit Knight
7. Fly On A Windshield/Broadway Melody Of 1974. 
8. _it
_9. The Fountain Of Salmacis
10. The Lamb Lies Down On Broadway

UPDATE to 15

11. Back In N.Y.C. (probably should've been in my first 10)
12. The Grand Parade Of Lifeless Packaging
13. Carpet Crawlers
14. The Lamia
15. I know What I Like (In Your Wardrobe)

We were in tatters when Gabriel left. The first day back at school after 'A Trick Of The Tail' had been released, a meeting had been called for the morning break in lessons to discuss the position on Genesis (we were very serious, studious British Grammar School pupils). Only one person had bought and heard the new album so far. The verdict was that it was excellent. I was surprised with this verdict, but relieved that Genesis would sensibly continue without Gabriel; which they almost did until the end of side 2 of 'Wind & Wuthering' and then the game was truly up.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Nice list, Art Rock! I completely forgot about Carpet Crawlers. Maybe it deserves a spot in my top 15. One of my favorites on that album too.
> 
> 2/6 is a bit harsh for their debut, no? Well it's been a while since I've heard it and admittedly the biggest reason I found it at all interesting was its relationship to what was to come... Still decent music tho IMHO.


I agree, Art Rock is a bit harsh on the debut album - 2.1/6 is fairer!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

So many great ones! There's no sense in repeating those already mentioned. This may be heresy to some, but I prefer the Collins Supper's Ready on Seconds Out. The Battle Of Epping Forest has been criticized forever but I love it. It was a great pleasure to experience it live at the Steve Hackett show in Sept 2019. Too many great tunes on The Lamb to mention but I love the pop tune, Counting Out Time.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

starthrower said:


> So many great ones! There's no sense in repeating those already mentioned. This may be heresy to some, but *I prefer the Collins Supper's Ready on Seconds Out.* The Battle Of Epping Forest has been criticized forever but I love it. It was a great pleasure to experience it live at the Steve Hackett show in Sept 2019. Too many great tunes on The Lamb to mention but I love the pop tune, Counting Out Time.




But Gabriel is spine-tingling at "Lord Of Lords, King Of Kings has returned to lead his children home, to take them to the new Jerusalem"

Phil just doesn't generate the intensity and is rather matter of fact here. A key moment in Supper's Ready.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Instrumentally speaking, I prefer the live version. And just the sound of the recording. Same for Cinema Show.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

starthrower said:


> Instrumentally speaking, I prefer the live version. And just the sound of the recording. Same for Cinema Show.


The Cinema Show on Seconds Out is superb - with the incomparable Bill Brufford (my favourite drummer from that era/genre).


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Foxtrot
NC
Trespass
The Lamb....
Selling England....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Genesis, Fleetwood Mac, Rush, Heart, Jefferson Airplane to Jefferson Starship--so many examples of Rock groups (long-lived Rock groups, as it turns out) moving more to a Pop or "commercial" sound as the years and personnel pass. This often causes early enthusiasts to jump ship as listeners and fans. But being a wide-bandwith auditor, I have cheerfully followed each group forward into their new phases, winnowing the enjoyable songs from the chaff. Hence I like Collins' Genesis quite as much as Gabriel's, just in a different way.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm surprised there has been no mention of 'Genesis Live' - five cracking tracks with that extra frission of live performance.

I can't rank tracks as it really depends on the day.
The three albums that I wouldn't want to be without, in no particular order - Foxtrot, Selling England by the Pound, Live.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Malx said:


> I'm surprised there has been no mention of *'Genesis Live' *- five cracking tracks with that extra frission of live performance.
> 
> I can't rank tracks as it really depends on the day.
> The three albums that I wouldn't want to be without, in no particular order - Foxtrot, Selling England by the Pound, Live.


I'd forgot about that one! It was a cheapie back in the day like ELP's Pictures At An Exhibition and Deep Purple's 24 Carat Purple, all retailing at about £1.40 in the early/mid 1970s. I bought all three of those, as did many a Yorkshireman! Not that I'm from Yorkshire ...


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I came to Genesis late in life, which is unfortunate, because I'm sure I would have loved their music as a kid.

My favorite songs:

The Knife
The Fountain of Salmacis
The Musical Box
Watcher of the Skies
Supper's Ready
Dancing with the Moonlit Knight
Firth of Fifth
The Cinema Show / Aisle of Plenty
The Lamb lies Down on Broadway
The Carpet Crawlers
Counting out Time

So I can still listen today with fresh ears.


----------

